# Dock Dogs come to town!



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats something I've always wanted to do! I've always put it on my calendar, but then always end up having company or something...grrrrr. Dock jumping is SO FUN, will be fun to see if Kai will do it with the big dogs this summer.

Happy boy luke by maryac58, on Flickr

So, those of you who have done the Dock dogs, would you share your experience? I've attended one, but it was during a blizzard so had very low attendance.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like a LOT of fun! Hope the KC made lots of moolah at the drying stations. I think we should see if there is somewhere we could try Quincy doing this (when he has less coat of course). He loves to "dive" off the end of the deck into the dog run, and loves to go after socks and balls, so he might be really good at this!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! Spoowhisperer what a fantastic photo! Save that one for the Poodle Calendar!!!

Cherie, Finnegan loves to launch himself of my deck too, I wonder what he would do if there was water to jump into?? My cousing lives at Pike Lake, maybe we should look into it this summer!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That looks like a lot of fun. Beautiful pic.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

spoowhisperer said:


> Dock jumping is SO FUN, will be fun to see if Kai will do it with the big dogs this summer.


I bet you that he will LOVE it when he sees how much fun the big'uns are having!! :lol:

This was Sunny's first ever attempt at Dock Dogs - Sunny's owner said that he does jump off their private dock into a lake, but the dock is only, like, a foot or 18 inches from the water - the Dock Dogs drop is 24 inches and they were afraid that Sunny may balk at the distance to the water, but he did great! Absolutely LOVED it! They also entered their flat-coat, Ace, but Ace wasn't as impressed. He basically tiptoed down the ramp, leaned into the water as far as he could without jumping in to grab his toy!! :lol: 

The dogs who love it, LOVE it - the ones who don't appreciate the fine art of dock diving just don't exert themselves! 

ps. I agree with everyone else! The photo of Luke is spectacular! You can almost see his wings!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

wouldn't Lucybug look spectacular jumping off a dock in her full blown continental barb?! XDD

and I agree Spoowhisperer with Barb, it looks like Luke is gonna go all Warren Worthington III style on you sprouting wings...oh jeez another x-men reference v.v;


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> wouldn't Lucybug look spectacular jumping off a dock in her full blown continental barb?! XDD
> 
> and I agree Spoowhisperer with Barb, it looks like Luke is gonna go all Warren Worthington III style on you sprouting wings...oh jeez another x-men reference v.v;


Maybe I'll have pictures to share this summer! :lol: And I LOVE the X-men!


----------

